Ask HN: Is “Show HN” replaced with “Ask HN” and not popular any more? - vakulaego
======
mtmail
When submitters forget the 'Show HN' in the submission title it ends up in the
'Ask HN' category. Usually new users, example
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21450381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21450381)

